# Need photags on the Upper C & gore



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Got a couple people who are helping, but looking for 1 or 2 more.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I think we're set for the Upper C, but still looking for people for the Gore season... assuming we have one this year! (a commercial one that is)


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I would love to Photag or safety boat Gore, I safety boat on the Clear Creek currently. I only have piece of shit cameras. Kaleb, you are the expert on cameras. I will buy one if you tell me which one I should buy. I will be available for as many gore trips as possible. 612-710-1462.


----------

